# My 300 liters : "the hidden tree"



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello evryone !

(sorry for my english I'm french:???: )

I want to present my tank, I called him : "the hidden tree" .

-tank dimensions: 67x67x67
-external filter "cascade 1200"
-6x24 watts T5
-ground: aqua basis plus JBL + black quartz
-fertilisation: algoflash "reverdissant anti-chlorose" 1.2ml by week + pokon "reverdissant" 0.6 ml by week
-co2 500g (1 bubble / second)
-plants : glossostigma elatnoides, eleocharis acicularis, cryptocorine x willisii + becketii + balansae, microsorium pteropus, vesicularia dubyana, limnophila aromatica, rotala sp green, rotala rotundifolia, hemianthus micranthemoides, mayaca fluviatilis, ludwigia x arcuata, ludwigia glandulosa.

In this photo the tank is young (3 month and half) 
I improved the bottom so that it becomes black.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

one of my favorite tank a last on APC ,nice to see u here K
waiting to see your next tank

BP power


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a lovely tank. Rather whimsical - the arch formed by branches and the plants spilling through made me think of a stampede. The plants seem so eager to come out front and be seen. I like the reds being used as a background to highlight the bright green. It's a reversal of what is normally seen and very appealing.


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

have seen this tank for real and it is just an amazing one!!!!! The depth is much stronger when you see it in front of you


----------



## avijitsen (Oct 28, 2006)

very very impressive and brilliant

great job


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

amazing
funky colours 
very nice work with java and the pieces of the wood


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Must be so relaxing to just sit and gaze at this tank  I really like the natural feel of it and the fact that it's not overly scaped (as many with driftwood tend to be). Great job!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The stem lengths in the background seem inconsistent-- it's like having split ends in your hair cut. Try to train them into more natural looking shapes. Overall though, the placement of plants in fore, middle and backgrounds is good.

The wood positioning is unbalanced, and it's placement makes it too strong. It also would be better if the whole branch were not covered with moss, and if the moss were trained better.

The fish may be too small. I'd try to get an additional school of slightly larger tetras.

Over all though, it's pretty good!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

I agree with Steven, you should give the moss a haircut...
Great job anyway...  

Don't you have recent pictures ?


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

No , I have not recente pictures but maybe soon  

Thanks for comments all.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

One of my favourite "french Tanks" !!! Amazing !!!

Mickeal, you are a genuis


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Kookaburra said:


> One of my favourite "french Tanks" !!! Amazing !!!
> 
> Mickeal, you are a genuis


Thanks Dimitri !  :???:

I can tell you the same thing for you ...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

How do you plan to have the stemplants in the back? 
I wonder if you want them to fully cover the back, like a thick bush.

I like the way the eleocharis is high close to the front of the right branch.

I would like to see a full shot of the tank, so i can see the size in proportion with the room. For me it gives a much better impression of the tank.

Good health and I like the tetras - is it hyphessobrycon amandae? - but i dont think they bring much to the overall impression, since the small size. If they schooled (spelling?) better - i dont know if they do, so correct me if im wrong - i think they would appear much more stronger and give more size to the hole tank.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

This tank is seriously crazy beautiful. It looks very wild and untamed and yet, so designed, in a natural sense. Kudos to you although using lots of stem plants = high maintenance... cheers!


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes anti-pjerrot the fishs are amandae 

Thanks for your comment tankman, it's a pleasure ^^


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> I would like to see a full shot of the tank, so i can see the size in proportion with the room.


Impossible since the tank is not in a room but in a fish store...


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

There appears to be some obvious photo editing in the first two photos above the V of the wood. Or are the black shadows a light effect?


----------

